# What am I doin' up at 5 AM?!?!



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Gettin' ready to go to the LLBA State Tournament, that's what I'm doing! Woo it gonna be a good day!

As long as I get some coffee...  4 hour's of sleep was a bad idea! :lol:


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

good luck and make sure to have some fun. take some pics if u can.


----------



## carpkillergf (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm not sure if the tournament is on a lake that you can go on at night...but if it isn't, make sure you don't go out at night. That would be bad news for all of us!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Nah I think I'm hitting up Buffalo Lake tonight. I got a new flatbottom last night and I wanna get her fishy tonight!


----------

